# Length of Gaff handles.



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi guys, Just wondering what length gaff handle do you use for offshore?

Currently I'm using a 4"gape hook with a metre long handle. Nothing wrong with the 4"hook but the handle does seem a bit long and gets in the way and is very cumbersome at times.
I think a shorter handle gaff for Longtails, mackerel, cobia, snapper etc. would be easier to manage than a longer handle gaff.

Definitely the longer handle would be easier to pin a fish from a longer distance away, but then you've got the longer handle to manage once fish is on board.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

I use one about the same length as my arm... 60-70cm or so i suppose. It seems to work ok.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

further to that... it's the cut down butt end of a broken glass 15kg fishing rod. Grant Ashwell suggested it when i was in SWR. Cut the rod at about the same diameter of the thickness of the gaff hook. Make all sort of cuts and abrasions on the end of the gaff hook then jam it up inside the rod. Fill the back end with epoxy resin so it runs down and seals all around the gaff hook and leave to go off. Hey presto a cheap unbreakable gaff.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I use one of those 'xtools' floating gaffs, the bright green ones. It is only about 450mm long has a foam covered handle for floatation, complete with lanyard. The hook point can be swivelled to face forwards, backwards, left or right by pushing it down and pivoting, it also has a protective cover for hook point which is a bit of a pain at times but a very good feature in my opinion as the chiselled point on these things is deadly.

I have ridiculously long arms so may not be the best person to comment on gaff length as I can usually stretch with my hand holding the rod in one direction and steer the fish towards the gaff on the other side. But this size gaff suits me and the fact that somebody has put some thought into developing a gaff with a few features appealed to me more than a piece of dowel with a hook on one end.

Kev


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Kev, I've got the exact gaff that you described, the Xtools gaff. I think I'll take it out next time.

Cheers mate.

Carn the Tiges!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Check if your X-tools gaff floats, I know mine didn't!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Check if your X-tools gaff floats, I know mine didn't!


Ha ha, I haven't checked, might have to now, in shallow water though....



richmond said:


> Carn the Tiges!


They're looking ok, I tipped them against the Eagles and felt their pain with that loss. If they can keep injuries to a minimum this group will click and be a formidable force. Jack needs to keep his emotions in check too.....


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Jungle, I just checked the Xtool gaff for flotation. No worries with mine.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Check if your X-tools gaff floats, I know mine didn't!


I checked mine on the weekend and it floats. You must of got a dud one Craig......


----------

